# Has anyone ever made a home-made drill press?



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

I really don't have much of a need for a drill press, but on occasion I do find myself needing to drill perfectly straight holes.

I'm currently in need of that now, but can't really justify purchasing a drill press for one straight hole, so I'm wondering if anyone has a home-made solution. Has anyone encountered a way of rigging up a cordless drill to ensure straight holes.

I can use drill stops on the bit to control the depths, but in my case a slight angle in drilling might ruin a nice project.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I just bought a 39.99 drill press from Harbor freight. I was looking for something to use in my room where I make pens and I wasn't looking for a big HD drill press.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Jeff, here is the link to my home-made drill press. I've been using it for years now. If you have any questions, just ask.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/14619


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

here's a link to craigslist in ottowa http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/tls/

take a look there and see if you can find used tools… that's the way to get started… drill press is easy to learn and it can do allot for someone just getting started… Garage sales have bargains too. 
...
also some people can hand drill really perpendicular is they try real hard. Use a square, level and clamp … give it try.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DaleM already gave a link to what was I was thinking of.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have a guide that lines your drill up straight if the project is big enough to support the base.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

A drill guide Sears, Harbor Freight and the like.

There is a chuck and shaft, your drill is chucked to that shaft your bit goes into the guides chuck.

Clamp it to the workpiece, it can be angled and has a guide to set the angle. It rides up and down guide rails and can be locked in place. They are all over and a good investments a little shopping and you can find a good price.

http://www.amazon.com/General-Tool-36-37-Precis/dp/B0000E6TM6


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's another source for a portable drill guide.
I use one of these when working at my outdoor bench.

Lee Valley


----------

